# Nissan GT-R Powered 'Super Juke' Under Development



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The much maligned styling of the Nissan Juke is in many ways overcome by its impressive driving characteristics. Still not convinced? Then perhaps the Nissan GT-R powered 'Super Juke' will help change your mind.

Under development by Nissan Europe, the car will use the very same twin-turbo 3.8-liter V6 engine as Godzilla, making around 480-hp. With a stripped down interior this wildly modified machine should be able to hot 60 mph in less than 4.0 seconds. Who needs a Bentley-powered VW Golf anyway?

Look for the car to sport flared fenders, a new front splitter, rear diffuser and some upgraded wheels, tires and brakes.

Built as a one-off project, the car is expected to debut before year's end. We just hope it makes its way across the pond for SEMA.

More: *Nissan GT-R Powered 'Super Juke' Under Development* on AutoGuide.com


----------

